
Australian Associated Press to Close in June - samizdis
https://mumbrella.com.au/australian-associated-press-to-close-in-june-619686
======
samizdis
I spent a couple of years in AAP's newsroom (from late 2014 to early 2016), as
a project manager for a software house in Europe implementing an open-source
CMS and integrating with existing systems. Many fine journalists, but the
writing was already on the wall. The news of this agency's closure is a dark
and bad thing on many levels.

